# Blockbuster 3D



## eieiopig

Sup everyone,


Been a long while since I've posted, but wanted to let people know that Blockbuster has finally started sending me Blu-ray 3D movies. I've already gotten and watched:

Dinosaurs Alive! [Blu-ray 3D]

Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]

The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]


I have in my queue:

Ultimate G's: Zac's Flying Dream (IMAX) [3D Blu-ray]


Pretty cool that Blockbuster is purchasing Blu-ray 3D's for us to watch at home.


Everyone's Favorite Farm Animal,

[eieio]Pig


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieiopig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sup everyone,
> 
> 
> Been a long while since I've posted, but wanted to let people know that Blockbuster has finally started sending me Blu-ray 3D movies. I've already gotten and watched:
> 
> Dinosaurs Alive! [Blu-ray 3D]
> 
> Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]
> 
> The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]
> 
> 
> I have in my queue:
> 
> Ultimate G's: Zac's Flying Dream (IMAX) [3D Blu-ray]
> 
> 
> Pretty cool that Blockbuster is purchasing Blu-ray 3D's for us to watch at home.
> 
> 
> Everyone's Favorite Farm Animal,
> 
> [eieio]Pig



Are they also renting BIG titles like Green Hornet, Despicable Me, etc in BD 3D??? If so I'm about to sign up..


----------



## blazed

how long is the queue for the 3d movies? i want to rent a few 3d movies like Tron, alice in wonderland, and cloudy with a chance of meatballs, but i dont know which ones are the 3d versions.


any suggestions?


----------



## DenisG

Wow, they are still in business?


----------



## advocate2

The Bankruptcy Plan was approved so they should survive. Last time I stopped by a BB, they told me that shipments are improving with the new owners.


Great news.


----------



## WirelessGuru

Roles have reversed.


Netflix is now the marketshare leader and the company least likely to support it's niche customers... ya know, those who want high quality physical media, 3D, release day rentals, and games.


Blockbuster is now the company fighting to survive and therefore can take the risk to be more innovative. In fact at this point, they have to.


If you want to watch older content with poorer quality sound and video streaming through your limited bandwidth internet connection then Netflix is for you.


If you want release day, high quality physical media then Blockbuster is the clear choice at this point. Netflix has already tipped their hat to let us know the margins and overhead are greater to provide streaming over mailing and larger margins = greater profits. Blockbuster is doing whatever they can to maintain a large enough membership base to keep investors interested.


----------



## RussellWilde

I signed up for the free two week trial. 3D is tough to find and there's not very many titles (I'm sure I'll get through all the movies I haven't seen in the 2 weeks).


I asked customer service (via twitter) about their future 3D plans, this was their response:


"We're kind of adding them as we get demand, so I think there will be more as more people get the tech."


----------



## Brian

I dropped Netflix for Blockbuster several months ago after the last price hike. No complaints so far.


How are you finding the 3D movies? If they don't have an easy way to search for them, Maybe we should start a list.


----------



## FBlack

Personally I enjoy the Vudu service and their 3D selection. They stream 3D in 1080P too. I'm not too interested in those 3D documentaries about Dinosaurs, Pyramids and Surfing. They are offered for free on my Time Warner Cable on demand. Now as soon as Blockbuster or some major company starts offering better Blu Ray 3D movies for rent, I will consider them. I am sure tired of seeing all those animated 3D movies like Tangled, Megamind, and Shrek.


----------



## PSB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieiopig* /forum/post/20600124
> 
> 
> Sup everyone,
> 
> 
> Been a long while since I've posted, but wanted to let people know that Blockbuster has finally started sending me Blu-ray 3D movies. I've already gotten and watched:
> 
> Dinosaurs Alive! [Blu-ray 3D]
> 
> Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]
> 
> The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]
> 
> 
> I have in my queue:
> 
> Ultimate G's: Zac's Flying Dream (IMAX) [3D Blu-ray]
> 
> 
> Pretty cool that Blockbuster is purchasing Blu-ray 3D's for us to watch at home.
> 
> 
> Everyone's Favorite Farm Animal,
> 
> [eieio]Pig



Zac's Flying Dream is boring as hell...3D isn't great either. I think Legends of Flight is the better 3D flying movie.


----------



## RussellWilde

I got my first "3D" blu rays from Blockbuster today, Kenny Chesney Live and the Polar Express.


Both were labeled the same way to indicate they were 3D but unfortunately the Polar Express was anaglyph. Not a good start, odds of making it through the free trail are looking slim.


----------



## advocate2

I've got Tahiti arriving tomorrow. With any luck it is true 3d.


----------



## advocate2

I received Ultimate Wave Tahiti today and it is true 3d. It would be really helpful if members who receive 3d titles from Blockbuster leave a quick note stating if they received a true 3D BluRay.


I've got a couple of titles in my queue and will post an update as each title arrives.


----------



## destiny 21

should be getting resident evil afterlife tommorow in the mail from bb and it says it is in 3d


----------



## Geremia P.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *advocate2* 
I received Ultimate Wave Tahiti today and it is true 3d. It would be really helpful if members who receive 3d titles from Blockbuster leave a quick note stating if they received a true 3D BluRay.


I've got a couple of titles in my queue and will post an update as each title arrives.
Why don't you just look up the details of the title online before ordering them from Blockbuster?


----------



## Lee Stewart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RussellWilde* /forum/post/20614724
> 
> 
> I got my first "3D" blu rays from Blockbuster today, Kenny Chesney Live and the Polar Express.
> 
> 
> Both were labeled the same way to indicate they were 3D but unfortunately the Polar Express was anaglyph. Not a good start, odds of making it through the free trail are looking slim.



In the case of Polar Express it says "with 3D glasses" which is a tipoff that's it's an Anaglyph 3D disc:



> Quote:
> The Polar Express: 3-D [WS] [2 Discs] [*With 3-D Glasses]* [Blu-ray]


----------



## jb11

If they would hurry up and get the 3D IMAX Deep Sea, Under the Sea, Hubble and Space Station, I would subscribe in a flash.


Edit: I emailed Blockbuster asking if they will get more 3D titles and the response said that they don't rent 3D blu-rays by mail or at stores?


----------



## advocate2

Some titles have 3d in the name, others only in the desription. The biggest head's up to me is availablity. If the title is available in local stores then it isn't true 3d, which show "Not availabe in stores" in the description.


----------



## roller11

Quote:

Originally Posted by *destiny 21* 
should be getting resident evil afterlife tommorow in the mail from bb and it says it is in 3d
It isn't. They've had that on their site for sometime, it's in error.


----------



## roller11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RussellWilde* /forum/post/20602337
> 
> 
> I signed up for the free two week trial. 3D is tough to find and there's not very many titles (I'm sure I'll get through all the movies I haven't seen in the 2 weeks).
> 
> 
> I asked customer service (via twitter) about their future 3D plans, this was their response:
> 
> 
> "We're kind of adding them as we get demand, so I think there will be more as more people get the tech."



This is BS. Demand has nothing to do with this, it's the studios denying access to BB.

1. There is no "demand" button on the BB site. If the title isn't there, it can't be selected so the demand will be zero since there's no way to calculate demand other than ordering.


2. If there's a "demand" threshold then you would never see any avant-garde, obscure independent titles. There is 1000 times more demand for Avatar 3D then for some french movie made in 1966.


----------



## prayformojo

Just a heads up, blockbuster sent me Resident Evil Afterlife over the weekend and despite the fact I selected the 3D blu-ray version and the box art on the site was the 3D box art, the version of the movie I received was not in 3D.


----------



## GregK

yep - Blockbuster often shows the Blu 3D artwork, and in some cases will specify 3-D in their description. But will send the 2D version.



Here's their 3D Blu-ray pattern that I've noticed, at least so far:


If a given title is released (or re-released) but is now 'only' available in 3D bluray, as in the 3D version also serves as the only 2D version, then there's a shot BB may end up carrying it. I think some of the IMAX/iwerks Bluray releases fit this bill.


----------



## mrjktcvs

They just put a Redbox-style kiosk (called BB Express) outside the 7-11 in my neighborhood. No 3D titles to choose from.


----------



## advocate2

Hanna Montana needs blue/red glasses to see 3D.


Pass on this one.


----------



## advocate2

Dinosaurs Giants of Patagonia is true 3D Blu ray


Mummies Secrets of the Pharaohs was 2D


----------



## advocate2

Dinosuars Alive 3D was true 3d as well.



Anyone tried other titles??


----------



## RussellWilde

Kenny Chesney is true 3D.


Just added "Deep Sea (3D/2D) but it says unavailable in my q.


----------



## sportage

Also a big fan of vudu, however now that walmart owns vudu that worries me.

As for netflix, I suspect they are gearing up for major improvments. I'd bet one day netflix will be the leading 3D streaming outlet.


----------



## Droozy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sportage* /forum/post/20790250
> 
> 
> Also a big fan of vudu, however now that walmart owns vudu that worries me.
> 
> As for netflix, I suspect they are gearing up for major improvments. I'd bet one day netflix will be the leading 3D streaming outlet.



Netflix will not be spending money on infrastruture.... sorry. 3D streaming is horrible, and sadly so is most of america with there bandwidth.


----------



## bradjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/20788677
> 
> 
> Dinosuars Alive 3D was true 3d as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried other titles??



from blockbuster i've successfully received all the following in true 3D blu ray on the first attempt...


IMAX: Mummies - Secrets of the Pharaohs

IMAX: The Ultimate Wave - Tahiti

Dinosaurs Alive!

IMAX: Dinosaurs - Giants of Patagonia


----------



## Anthony1

Is there an easy way to search on the website for true 3D Blu Ray's? I've got Tahiti 3D in my queue, but can't really find anything else that I'm interested in. I was hoping that slowly but surely they would start adding some more titles like Tangled and stuff like that.


----------



## umenon

Lets keep this thread going ...


I joined BB a couple of days ago and should be receiving Grand Canyon 3D today.


----------



## bradjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umenon* /forum/post/21079442
> 
> 
> Lets keep this thread going ...
> 
> 
> I joined BB a couple of days ago and should be receiving Grand Canyon 3D today.



hope you enjoy Tara's music video lol


----------



## umenon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bradjs* /forum/post/21090263
> 
> 
> hope you enjoy Tara's music video lol



Disc was in 3D!! Tara has a great voice and she is tough!!


----------



## DJ Matt

I have been using Blockbuster Total Access for years and did not know they had any Blu-ray 3D's until coming across this thread. How do you search for them exactly? I searched Blu-ray 3D and a list of titles come up such as Priest, Monster House, etc, but none of them are actually Blu-ray 3D's (just 2D). I did find one or two, but the labeling they use is confusing.


----------



## Rudy1

...I did, and made him aware that there IS a demand for 3D Blu-ray discs. The website doesn't always have accurate information regarding the format and availability...your best bet is to call your local store to find out if they stock them. I believe all Total Access members are allowed unlimited in-store exchanges, so there's no additional charge involved. The guy I spoke to was very knowledgeable (YMMV), and was committed to getting more titles in. I just returned "Green Lantern" this afternoon, and I'm looking forward to checking out other titles as soon as they get them in stock.


----------



## DJ Matt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1* /forum/post/21110262
> 
> 
> ...I did, and made him aware that there IS a demand for 3D Blu-ray discs. The website doesn't always have accurate information regarding the format and availability...your best bet is to call your local store to find out if they stock them. I believe all Total Access members are allowed unlimited in-store exchanges, so there's no additional charge involved. The guy I spoke to was very knowledgeable (YMMV), and was committed to getting more titles in. I just returned "Green Lantern" this afternoon, and I'm looking forward to checking out other titles as soon as they get them in stock.



My store has received any 3D Blu-rays. I asked and the store manager said there is no plans for 3D movies and is not expecting any of them anytime soon (or at least not to his knowledge). Maybe Blockbuster is testing them at certain stores and if they do well then hopefully other stores will get them.


How many Blu-ray 3D's did your store have? Did they just have Pirates and Green Lantern. I sort of wonder if they will get anymore in stock because I think the only reason they have the 3D versions of those 2 movies is because Warner and Disney never sent Blockbuster any copies. The rental availability date for Pirates 4 is in November, but from what I heard Disney gave Blockbuster permission to purchase copies so they can rent. The store manager had to go purchase copies which makes me think that your store manager must have purchased a couple of the 3D combo packs. They had to do the same thing with Green Lantern.


----------



## evnow

From what I got ..


Stereo 3D Blu-Ray:


Dinosaurs Alive! [3D] [Blu-ray] (2007)

Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk [3D] [Blu-ray] (2008)


Anaglyph :


The Polar Express: 3-D [Blu-ray] (2004)


Just 2D :


Resident Evil: Afterlife [3D] [Blu-ray]


----------



## umenon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/21110761
> 
> 
> From what I got ..
> 
> 
> Stereo 3D Blu-Ray:
> 
> 
> Dinosaurs Alive! [3D] [Blu-ray] (2007)
> 
> Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk [3D] [Blu-ray] (2008)
> 
> 
> Anaglyph :
> 
> 
> The Polar Express: 3-D [Blu-ray] (2004)
> 
> 
> Just 2D :
> 
> 
> Resident Evil: Afterlife [3D] [Blu-ray]



and I also see ...

IMAX: The Ultimate Wave - Tahiti 3D [3D] [Blu-ray]


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Matt* /forum/post/21110545
> 
> 
> My store has received any 3D Blu-rays. I asked and the store manager said there is no plans for 3D movies and is not expecting any of them anytime soon (or at least not to his knowledge). Maybe Blockbuster is testing them at certain stores and if they do well then hopefully other stores will get them.
> 
> 
> How many Blu-ray 3D's did your store have? Did they just have Pirates and Green Lantern. I sort of wonder if they will get anymore in stock because I think the only reason they have the 3D versions of those 2 movies is because Warner and Disney never sent Blockbuster any copies. The rental availability date for Pirates 4 is in November, but from what I heard Disney gave Blockbuster permission to purchase copies so they can rent. The store manager had to go purchase copies which makes me think that your store manager must have purchased a couple of the 3D combo packs. They had to do the same thing with Green Lantern.



From what I was told by the manager, his store is only allotted enough money to purchase 60 titles at a time, including 3D titles. They had "Tangled" and "Green Lantern", as well as a couple of other titles (I forget the names). He wasn't able to get "Pirates" this time around, but he intends to get it, "Thor" and "Captain America" the next time he orders. The manager mentioned something about the contractual agreements with the movie studios, and from what I gathered they weren't exactly being cooperative as far as the rental market is concerned.


----------



## DJ Matt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1* /forum/post/21113135
> 
> 
> From what I was told by the manager, his store is only allotted enough money to purchase 60 titles at a time, including 3D titles. They had "Tangled" and "Green Lantern", as well as a couple of other titles (I forget the names). He wasn't able to get "Pirates" this time around, but he intends to get it, "Thor" and "Captain America" the next time he orders. The manager mentioned something about the contractual agreements with the movie studios, and from what I gathered they weren't exactly being cooperative as far as the rental market is concerned.



I sort of heard the same thing about the studios. I think Warner is the one that is being tough nails right now and it all has to do with the 90 day window they want to implement.


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1* /forum/post/21113135
> 
> 
> From what I was told by the manager, his store is only allotted enough money to purchase 60 titles at a time, including 3D titles. They had "Tangled" and "Green Lantern", as well as a couple of other titles (I forget the names). He wasn't able to get "Pirates" this time around, but he intends to get it, "Thor" and "Captain America" the next time he orders.



Interesting - I'll mention this to my local BB (now there are 2 - instead of the 20 we had a couple of years back). May be they will consider doing this.


----------



## evnow

I got Green Lantern [Blu-ray] [3D] yesterday. This is the first movie 3D blu-ray disc I've got from Blockbuster.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/21134842
> 
> 
> I got Green Lantern [Blu-ray] [3D] yesterday. This is the first movie 3D blu-ray disc I've got from Blockbuster.



And it really was Bluray 3d??? If so, was this by mail or in store? I have it in my "Q" (by mail) but was pretty sceptical as to whether it was truly a 3D Bluray although that's what it shows as. Thanks!


Ed


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21136595
> 
> 
> And it really was Bluray 3d??? If so, was this by mail or in store? I have it in my "Q" (by mail) but was pretty sceptical as to whether it was truly a 3D Bluray although that's what it shows as. Thanks!



Yes - this was true BD 3D and by mail.


Make sure you go to "View all versions" and add the correct version which specifically says 3D in the title to the queue.


BTW, I should note, the current verbiage says "Green Lantern [Blu-ray/DVD] [3D Blu-ray] [Includes Digital Copy]" - slightly different from what I put in the queue and shows as at home - "Green Lantern [Blu-ray] [3D]".


----------



## DJ Matt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/21134842
> 
> 
> I got Green Lantern [Blu-ray] [3D] yesterday. This is the first movie 3D blu-ray disc I've got from Blockbuster.



Interesting! I think you are the first person to mention to have actually received the 3D version of Green Lantern. I wonder if this will now be a trend. Lets hope it will be. Perhaps they will get Deathly Hallows part 2 in 3D as well. I am really hoping to see some true 3D movies though. By that I mean something that was actually filmed in 3D or rendered such as Cars 2.


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Matt* /forum/post/21140792
> 
> 
> Interesting! I think you are the first person to mention to have actually received the 3D version of Green Lantern. I wonder if this will now be a trend. Lets hope it will be. Perhaps they will get Deathly Hallows part 2 in 3D as well. I am really hoping to see some true 3D movies though. By that I mean something that was actually filmed in 3D or rendered such as Cars 2.



Hope so. I returned the disc to local store (hoping to exchange for games - which apparently is not possible) - and mentioned I actually got a 3D movie. He was surprised as well. Hoping to get atleast the store buy some 3D movies.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/21138361
> 
> 
> Yes - this was true BD 3D and by mail.
> 
> 
> Make sure you go to "View all versions" and add the correct version which specifically says 3D in the title to the queue.
> 
> 
> BTW, I should note, the current verbiage says "Green Lantern [Blu-ray/DVD] [3D Blu-ray] [Includes Digital Copy]" - slightly different from what I put in the queue and shows as at home - "Green Lantern [Blu-ray] [3D]".



Thanks for the reply, appreciate it! Yep, that's the version I have in my queue. Hopefully that's what I'll get!


Ed


----------



## DJ Matt

Anyone who has Blu-ray 3D should send Blockbuster an e-mail. I e-mail them once every 2 months and request it. The more requests the better chance it is they will get more 3D movies.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/21142446
> 
> 
> Hope so. I returned the disc to local store (hoping to exchange for games - which apparently is not possible) - and mentioned I actually got a 3D movie. He was surprised as well. Hoping to get atleast the store buy some 3D movies.



You can exchange for games, but it has a to be a 99 cent game. They changed their policy on games. Used to be discounted price of $4.99, but games are $1.99 per day or 99 cents per day depending on how long the game has been out.


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Matt* /forum/post/21143663
> 
> 
> You can exchange for games, but it has a to be a 99 cent game. They changed their policy on games. Used to be discounted price of $4.99, but games are $1.99 per day or 99 cents per day depending on how long the game has been out.



Yes - from what I could search on BB, I can't see what the current policy is. Also I think it depends on the policy of each store.


Some of the newer movies won't be available on BB online for months to come (Batman not until 1/31/12 !). So, if I can't exchange for games locally - I'll have to subscribe to gamefly.


----------



## DJ Matt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/21144210
> 
> 
> Yes - from what I could search on BB, I can't see what the current policy is. Also I think it depends on the policy of each store.
> 
> 
> Some of the newer movies won't be available on BB online for months to come (Batman not until 1/31/12 !). So, if I can't exchange for games locally - I'll have to subscribe to gamefly.



Yeah, not to derail this thread from 3D, but Blockbuster never has new games available through the by mail program. You always have to end up waiting 3 months after release date. They should add the brand new games, even if there is a slight price increase. Let the customer decide. To be fair, Blockbuster may lose money if they offered the new games upon release date. They would have to purchase way more copies of the games and if they went ahead and did this there for sure would be a price increase.


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Matt* /forum/post/21144564
> 
> 
> Yeah, not to derail this thread from 3D, but Blockbuster never has new games available through the by mail program.



Well, not deviating too much from 3D - since I was actually trying to rent 3D games - esp. Batman.


----------



## evnow

I got Scar 3D from BB. But it is in Anaglyph.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DJ Matt* /forum/post/21140792
> 
> 
> Interesting! I think you are the first person to mention to have actually received the 3D version of Green Lantern. I wonder if this will now be a trend. Lets hope it will be. Perhaps they will get Deathly Hallows part 2 in 3D as well. I am really hoping to see some true 3D movies though. By that I mean something that was actually filmed in 3D or rendered such as Cars 2.



I also got GL in 3D and HP Pt 2 is also available.


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/21199193
> 
> 
> I also got GL in 3D and HP Pt 2 is also available.



I just put HP 2 3D - hope to get it soon (and it is a 3D disk).


----------



## bruserinc

I put Deathly Hallows 3D in my queue and got it today. Was super excited to finally get a 3D rental. Came in the mail today, opened it up, 2D.


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruserinc* /forum/post/21205575
> 
> 
> I put Deathly Hallows 3D in my queue and got it today. Was super excited to finally get a 3D rental. Came in the mail today, opened it up, 2D.



Is that part 2 or the part 1 ?


----------



## bruserinc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *evnow* /forum/post/21206957
> 
> 
> Is that part 2 or the part 1 ?



Part 2.


Sent a email to Blockbuster today to see whats up. Because in my queue it says "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2 [Blu-ray] [3D]" The sleeve I got with the disc says "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2 [Blu-ray]", could be a shipping mistake.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruserinc* /forum/post/21207158
> 
> 
> Part 2.
> 
> 
> Sent a email to Blockbuster today to see whats up. Because in my queue it says "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2 [Blu-ray] [3D]" The sleeve I got with the disc says "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2 [Blu-ray]", could be a shipping mistake.



You're probably right. I've received my PT 2 disc and it definitely is 3D. (Even says so both on the sleeve and right on the disc!)


----------



## evnow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/21216706
> 
> 
> You're probably right. I've received my PT 2 disc and it definitely is 3D. (Even says so both on the sleeve and right on the disc!)



Yes - I got the correct 3D disc as well.


----------



## bruserinc

Yes, it was a shipping mistake on Blockbusters end. Before I even sent the 2D version back they had shipped a 3D copy to me (only have 1 out at a time). Got it, and it was 3D.


It was sent back and I got Green Lantern 3D today.


----------



## Billbofet

I got Ultimate Wave today on 3D blu ray.


WOW!! My wife and I had our jaws on the floor half the time.


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/21252206
> 
> 
> I got Ultimate Wave today on 3D blu ray.
> 
> 
> WOW!! My wife and I had our jaws on the floor half the time.



I own this title and no matter how many times I watch it I'm still impressed by the 3D effects. It would make a great demo disc to show off one's 3D gear.


----------



## supermr2

I signed up for the free 30 day trial after following this thread for awhile. I have Green Latern and Cave of Forgetton Dreams in my queue. If I can even get three of four movies a month that are in 3d from BlockBuster I will be extremely happy.


----------



## supermr2

Blockbuster is showing Smurfs in 3D and I have placed it in my queue but it is showing a very long wait. Has anyone received a copy of Smurfs 3D yet?


----------



## advocate2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supermr2* /forum/post/21383701
> 
> 
> Blockbuster is showing Smurfs in 3D and I have placed it in my queue but it is showing a very long wait. Has anyone received a copy of Smurfs 3D yet?



I've had it at the top of my list for three or four weeks now.


----------



## lovingdvd

I am watching this thread with great interest. If the Blockbuster online service starts to have greater selection and inventory I will drop Netflix and sign up for sure. I am also watching Redbox - as that is even a better option IMO (instant gratification!).


----------



## Billbofet

I am giving Blockbuster a trial run to get the 3D blus. I have had it now for a month and I am kind of finding it difficult to get higher profile titles.


For example, I have had Yogi, Harry Potter, Smurfs, and Under the Sea at the top of my queue for the past few rentals, yet I end up getting titles lower in my list. I have been getting the Imax docs and Haunting in Salem (suck), so I really hope the availability of the more popular titles open up. I can only watch so many documentaries!!!!


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/21386009
> 
> 
> I am giving Blockbuster a trial run to get the 3D blus. I have had it now for a month and I am kind of finding it difficult to get higher profile titles.
> 
> 
> For example, I have had Yogi, Harry Potter, Smurfs, and Under the Sea at the top of my queue for the past few rentals, yet I end up getting titles lower in my list. I have been getting the Imax docs and Haunting in Salem (suck), so I really hope the availability of the more popular titles open up. I can only watch so many documentaries!!!!



If you happen to have Comcast you may be able to get Yogi in 3D off of On Demand. I saw it listed there and watched some of it at one point a few weeks ago. Not going to be the same quality as the blu-ray but may suffice given the wait.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/21386009
> 
> 
> For example, I have had Yogi, Harry Potter, Smurfs, and Under the Sea at the top of my queue for the past few rentals, yet I end up getting titles lower in my list. I have been getting the Imax docs and Haunting in Salem (suck), so I really hope the availability of the more popular titles open up. I can only watch so many documentaries!!!!



Don't blame me...I returned my3D copies of POTTER as well as GREEN LANTERN.


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/21386365
> 
> 
> Don't blame me...I returned my3D copies of POTTER as well as GREEN LANTERN.



Well, I wish you had returned them a bit faster so I could have avoided Haunting in Salem. Some things just cannot be un-watched and now I have to live with that for the rest of my life.


----------



## amoney805

I was a little disappointed when I received Resident Evil Afterlife in 2D even though its clearly stated as 3D. They insisted that they don't carry 3D movies even though I received Green Lantern 3D. I have a feeling Smurfs will be mislabeled as well.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amoney805* /forum/post/21386791
> 
> 
> I was a little disappointed when I received Resident Evil Afterlife in 2D even though its clearly stated as 3D. They insisted that they don't carry 3D movies even though I received Green Lantern 3D. I have a feeling Smurfs will be mislabeled as well.



Yes before I found this thread a couple weeks ago I wrote to them asking if they did any 3D movies and the rep responded that they do not. But of course we know that not to be the case.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21386955
> 
> 
> Yes before I found this thread a couple weeks ago I wrote to them asking if they did any 3D movies and the rep responded that they do not. But of course we know that not to be the case.



Reps are clueless. I recently saw CAVE OF FORGOTTEN DREAMS in 3D via BB.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/21387164
> 
> 
> Reps are clueless. I recently saw CAVE OF FORGOTTEN DREAMS in 3D via BB.



So did I. Rented and watched Green Lantern in 3D from them as well.










Ed


----------



## Don Landis

My local BB B&M store just got their first 3DBD in this week. It is Piranha in 3D. This is one I chose not to buy so It will be on my list to rent as soon as it is returned.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis* /forum/post/21388541
> 
> 
> My local BB B&M store just got their first 3DBD in this week. It is Piranha in 3D. This is one I chose not to buy so It will be on my list to rent as soon as it is returned.



Don't get too excited Don. IMHO it really stinks!

















Ed


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/21387164
> 
> 
> Reps are clueless. I recently saw CAVE OF FORGOTTEN DREAMS in 3D via BB.



What I don't understand is how hard is it for companies to send an email blast to all representatives that says "Hey we know have some 3D movies available for rent in case anyone asks"? Amazing how disconnected some companies can be from their customers and their needs. It seems though that Blockbuster is starting to understand they can win some customers via 3D...


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21389806
> 
> 
> Don't get too excited Don. IMHO it really stinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Aw, c'mon...how can you hate a movie that begins with Matt Hooper (from JAWS) getting eaten by piranhas? Dumb, goofy fun...and a few very nasty deaths! I've got it in my queue for 3d Rental.


----------



## Don Landis

Yeah that's what I heard but I'll check it out anyway.


Whoops- It's only for retail sale! My mistake.


However, yesterday, they got in a bunch of Smurfs in 3D as a special rental package. Even though I own this one, I'll rent it anyway just to add the ratings. I'm hoping I can soon stop buying the disks and just rent them first.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/21391065
> 
> 
> Aw, c'mon...how can you hate a movie that begins with Matt Hooper (from JAWS) getting eaten by piranhas? Dumb, goofy fun...and a few very nasty deaths! I've got it in my queue for 3d Rental.



LOL, yeah it'd be fine for a rental but this old fart actually bought that stinker!







I wasn't expecting much and it delivered much less......

Hope you enjoy it!


Ed


----------



## tripod39

Listed 8 3D's on my queue @ BlkBr anxious to see what comes.Was a 10 year user then it went to h*ll.Give it another try.


----------



## T-Bone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripod39* /forum/post/21455409
> 
> 
> Listed 8 3D's on my queue @ BlkBr anxious to see what comes.Was a 10 year user then it went to h*ll.Give it another try.



Unfortunately, some titles are listed as 3D, but are not. I had that experience with Resident Evil Afterlife. Oh well. At this point, BB Online has 3D and BD for no for extra charge compared to Netflix. Shipping times are reasonable so far. It is the only 3D game in town for me... unless I want to purchase 3D movies... but that is an expensive option.


Please keep us posted if a 3D BD shows up at your house as a 2D. Thanks.


-T


----------



## makinbiscuits

just a heads up but for anyone who is on the blockbuster free trial and is on the fence about keeping or canceling their subscription. When I went to cancel my account I was offered a discount subscription of 16.99 for 3 discs at a time.


----------



## T-Bone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *makinbiscuits* /forum/post/21455763
> 
> 
> just a heads up but for anyone who is on the blockbuster free trial and is on the fence about keeping or canceling their subscription. When I went to cancel my account I was offered a discount subscription of 16.99 for 3 discs at a time.



Is the discount rate a teaser rate that expires after some amount of time? And thanks... that's good to know they are willing to discount to keep customers.


-T


----------



## makinbiscuits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T-Bone* /forum/post/21457056
> 
> 
> Is the discount rate a teaser rate that expires after some amount of time? And thanks... that's good to know they are willing to discount to keep customers.
> 
> 
> -T




nothing I read says it expires after a certain amount of time. I'll check my account again just for clarification.


----------



## luismanrara

Just got Resident Evil Afterlife but no 3D


----------



## xponxe

where can i find free 3d streaming to test out my tv. i have been on youtube 3d so far, checked a few sample trailers. any one know of any good sites which stream stuff..


thanks.


----------



## amoney805




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xponxe* /forum/post/21461422
> 
> 
> where can i find free 3d streaming to test out my tv. i have been on youtube 3d so far, checked a few sample trailers. any one know of any good sites which stream stuff..
> 
> 
> thanks.




If you have a ps3 there are some free demos you can download from the playstation store.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amoney805* /forum/post/21462723
> 
> 
> If you have a ps3 there are some free demos you can download from the playstation store.



Aside from Vudu, there are also 3D offerings on HBO and STARZ OnDemand via your cable or satellite system. The Pay-Per-View OnDemand section also has 3D movies, including some that are not available on Blu (SHARK NIGHT, etc.)


----------



## tripod39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/21463164
> 
> 
> Aside from Vudu, there are also 3D offerings on HBO and STARZ OnDemand via your cable or satellite system. The Pay-Per-View OnDemand section also has 3D movies, including some that are not available on Blu (SHARK NIGHT, etc.)



$7 a pop on demand here.Starz changes about every 3 mos,mostly cartoons,dumped that.Waiting for my 2 sealed Avatar's I ordered.


----------



## brettwf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/21463164
> 
> 
> Aside from Vudu, there are also 3D offerings on HBO and STARZ OnDemand via your cable or satellite system. The Pay-Per-View OnDemand section also has 3D movies, including some that are not available on Blu (SHARK NIGHT, etc.)



inetvideo.com also has 3D BR movies for sale. I bought several HDDVD titles from them with no problems. No large discounts on cost yet.


----------



## brettwf

For anyone planning to jump the Netflix train for the Blockbuster 3D train, prepare for slower service. I am on the trial run with Blockbuster and concurrent Netflix subscriber. Both services are for one BR at a time. I was able to watch two Netflix titles to one Blockbuster title. Latest movies of each put in the mail last Saturday. As of noon CST today, Netflix has acknowledged return and then in separate email that next in que is on the way. No response from Blockbuster yet. For anyone that has not switched yet, you may want to consider if limited 3d titles vs slower service is worth the switch. I think I will still make the switch just to save on the monthly cost while keeping the Netflix streaming service.


----------



## Rudy1

Turnaround time for Blockbuster depends on how close you are to one of their major mail centers; I usually get a movie every other day or so. The delays come when it's a new release that everyone wants to watch, then it can take up to 3 days.


----------



## RedOctober205

I got the Tahiti 3D BD from Blockbuster Online, but I am having trouble finding others.


----------



## brettwf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1* /forum/post/21536379
> 
> 
> Turnaround time for Blockbuster depends on how close you are to one of their major mail centers; I usually get a movie every other day or so. The delays come when it's a new release that everyone wants to watch, then it can take up to 3 days.



...or when there is unexpected demand for 3D










I will guess that distance is the problem for me as the status of the first 3 movies were "available".


----------



## brettwf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RedOctober205* /forum/post/21538867
> 
> 
> I got the Tahiti 3D BD from Blockbuster Online, but I am having trouble finding others.



I watched Green Lantern and Haunting in Salem. Next up is Cave of Forgotten Dreams and, then, Tahiti. Is your trouble w/ availability or finding them? Look at some of the original posts to get a list of the known 3D titles.


----------



## RedOctober205




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brettwf* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Green Lantern and Haunting in Salem. Next up is Cave of Forgotten Dreams and, then, Tahiti. Is your trouble w/ availability or finding them? Look at some of the original posts to get a list of the known 3D titles.



Finding them. I'll check those posts. Thanks.


----------



## tripod39

Rec'd A Haunting in Salem from BB yesterday.As ordered.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripod39* /forum/post/21585763
> 
> 
> Rec'd A Haunting in Salem from BB yesterday.As ordered.



So how was it? I heard it stunk......










Ed


----------



## brettwf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21586742
> 
> 
> So how was it? I heard it stunk......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



It was at least watchable, especially if you are a paranormal fan. Hindsight says not to rent it if you just want to max out your queue with 3D movies like moi.


----------



## tripod39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21586742
> 
> 
> So how was it? I heard it stunk......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brettwf* /forum/post/21592701
> 
> 
> It was at least watchable, especially if you are a paranormal fan. Hindsight says not to rent it if you just want to max out your queue with 3D movies like moi.



On a 1-10 scale (1=Worst).I give the movie a 2,the 3d a 5.But it was a filler for 3D usage as there isn't too much available in my area.


----------



## brettwf

Has anybody come across any new 3D titles besides what has been listed so far? I did a check the other day and did not find any additional titles.


BTW, got my YLOD PS3 fixed yesterday and watched Dinosaurs last night. If any one has been patiently waiting, my apologies.







Good educational movie w/ nice scenery of Gobi Desert and NM desert.


Brettwf


----------



## willard311

Ok Guys after following this thread for some time I have decided to join the forum. I have compiled the definitive list of CONFIRMED titles that have been rented through the mail from Blockbuster, as listed in the thread.



Confirmed Stereo 3D Blu-Ray:


Dinosaurs Alive! [Blu-ray 3D]

Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]

The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]

Kenny Chesney: Summer in 3d Live

IMAX: Mummies - Secrets of the Pharaohs

Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk [3D] [Blu-ray] (2008

Green Lantern [Blu-ray/DVD] [3D Blu-ray] [Includes Digital Copy]

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2 [Blu-ray] [3D]

Cave of Forgotten Dreams [2 Discs] [3D/2D] [Blu-ray]

Dolphin Tale [2 Discs] [Includes Digital Copy] [UltraViolet] [3D] [Blu-ray/DVD]


Anaglyph :

The Polar Express: 3-D [Blu-ray] (2004)



Possibles not yet confirmed on here:

Kung Fu Panda 2 [Blu-ray] [3D] (2011)

Sea Rex: Journey to a Prehistoric World 3D [Blu-ray] (2010)

Deep Sea [Blu-ray] (2006)

Glee: The 3D Concert Movie [4 Discs] [Includes Digital Copy] [3D/2D] [Blu-ray/DVD]

Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs 3D [2 Discs]

Yogi Bear 3D [3 Discs] [Includes Digital Copy] [2D/3D] [Blu-ray/DVD]

Final Destination 5 *[French]* [3D] [Blu-ray/DVD]

IMAX: Ultimate G's - Zac's Flying Dream 3D [Blu-ray]

Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: The Best of Both Worlds Concert - The 3-D Movie [Blu-ray]

Puss in Boots [Blu-ray/DVD] [Includes Digital Copy] [3D]



Hopefully we can keep this list updated as more titles become available. Also if any of my possible have been confirmed you could update the list.


and lastly some notes on Resident Evil: Afterlife, I own a copy of this movie and both the 2D and 3D versions are on the same disk. my guess is that the rental copies are bulk purchases from the studio with just the 2D version on them, just a guess.


Hopefully this will be a help to more people searching for 3d blu ray rentals and we can keep the list updated, personally im hoping for Hugo in 3d on the 28th


----------



## esham24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *willard311* /forum/post/21656554
> 
> 
> Ok Guys after following this thread for some time I have decided to join the forum. I have compiled the definitive list of CONFIRMED titles that have been rented through the mail from Blockbuster, as listed in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed Stereo 3D Blu-Ray:
> 
> 
> Dinosaurs Alive! [Blu-ray 3D]
> 
> Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]
> 
> The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]
> 
> Kenny Chesney: Summer in 3d Live
> 
> IMAX: Mummies - Secrets of the Pharaohs
> 
> Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk [3D] [Blu-ray] (2008
> 
> Green Lantern [Blu-ray/DVD] [3D Blu-ray] [Includes Digital Copy]
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2 [Blu-ray] [3D]
> 
> Cave of Forgotten Dreams [2 Discs] [3D/2D] [Blu-ray]
> 
> 
> Anaglyph :
> 
> The Polar Express: 3-D [Blu-ray] (2004)
> 
> 
> 
> Possibles not yet confirmed on here:
> 
> Kung Fu Panda 2 [Blu-ray] [3D] (2011)
> 
> Sea Rex: Journey to a Prehistoric World 3D [Blu-ray] (2010)
> 
> Deep Sea [Blu-ray] (2006)
> 
> Dolphin Tale [2 Discs] [Includes Digital Copy] [UltraViolet] [3D] [Blu-ray/DVD]
> 
> Glee: The 3D Concert Movie [4 Discs] [Includes Digital Copy] [3D/2D] [Blu-ray/DVD]
> 
> Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs 3D [2 Discs]
> 
> Yogi Bear 3D [3 Discs] [Includes Digital Copy] [2D/3D] [Blu-ray/DVD]
> 
> Final Destination 5 *[French]* [3D] [Blu-ray/DVD]
> 
> IMAX: Ultimate G's - Zac's Flying Dream 3D [Blu-ray]
> 
> Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: The Best of Both Worlds Concert - The 3-D Movie [Blu-ray]
> 
> Puss in Boots [Blu-ray/DVD] [Includes Digital Copy] [3D]
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we can keep this list updated as more titles become available. Also if any of my possible have been confirmed you could update the list.
> 
> 
> and lastly some notes on Resident Evil: Afterlife, I own a copy of this movie and both the 2D and 3D versions are on the same disk. my guess is that the rental copies are bulk purchases from the studio with just the 2D version on them, just a guess.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will be a help to more people searching for 3d blu ray rentals and we can keep the list updated, personally im hoping for Hugo in 3d on the 28th



I can confirm Dolphin Tale is available in 3D...the first copy I received was normal Blu-ray but I sent it back and reported it and they sent out the proper Blu-ray 3D version


----------



## cinema13

Can also confirm SMURFS 3D. (Oh, the things I go through for some 3D!)


----------



## Kalani

Great info, guys! This should be a sticky. I'm adding some of these title to my BB queue and following this thread.


----------



## willard311

Confirmed Stereo 3D Blu-Ray:


Dinosaurs Alive! [Blu-ray 3D]

Dinosaurs: Giants of Patagonia (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]

The Ultimate Wave: Tahiti (IMAX) [Blu-ray 3D]

Kenny Chesney: Summer in 3d Live

IMAX: Mummies - Secrets of the Pharaohs

Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk [3D] [Blu-ray] (2008

Green Lantern [Blu-ray/DVD] [3D Blu-ray] [Includes Digital Copy]

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 2 [Blu-ray] [3D]

Cave of Forgotten Dreams [2 Discs] [3D/2D] [Blu-ray]

Dolphin Tale [2 Discs] [Includes Digital Copy] [UltraViolet] [3D] [Blu-ray/DVD]

The Smurfs in 3D [3 Discs] [3D/2D] [Blu-ray/DVD] [Includes Digital Copy] [UltraViolet]



Anaglyph :

The Polar Express: 3-D [Blu-ray] (2004)



Possibles not yet confirmed on here:

Kung Fu Panda 2 [Blu-ray] [3D] (2011)

Sea Rex: Journey to a Prehistoric World 3D [Blu-ray] (2010)

Deep Sea [Blu-ray] (2006)

Glee: The 3D Concert Movie [4 Discs] [Includes Digital Copy] [3D/2D] [Blu-ray/DVD]

Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs 3D [2 Discs]

Yogi Bear 3D [3 Discs] [Includes Digital Copy] [2D/3D] [Blu-ray/DVD]

Final Destination 5 [French] [3D] [Blu-ray/DVD]

IMAX: Ultimate G's - Zac's Flying Dream 3D [Blu-ray]

Hannah Montana and Miley Cyrus: The Best of Both Worlds Concert - The 3-D Movie [Blu-ray]

Puss in Boots [Blu-ray/DVD] [Includes Digital Copy] [3D]



Confirmed *NOT* in 3D

Under The Sea [Blu-ray] (received today studio release not retail stamped "Rental")



Keep it up guys


----------



## tripod39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/21463164
> 
> 
> Aside from Vudu, there are also 3D offerings on HBO and STARZ OnDemand via your cable or satellite system. The Pay-Per-View OnDemand section also has 3D movies, including some that are not available on Blu (SHARK NIGHT, etc.)



How do I fing the offerings on VUDU? Thanks.


----------



## TitusTroy

would love to see Blockbuster add Hugo 3D


----------



## old corps

LOVE the fact that BB has some 3D blurays available.


HATE the fact that although they are practically UNavailable.


They must have 3 copies of each one.










Ed


----------



## Billbofet

I am going to cancel my subscription. I have had it now for four months and never once have received a big release 3D title even though they are all at the top of my queue. I have been sent every single Imax movie and just last week received Zach's Flying Dream. This was at the very bottom of my list about 11 picks down.


I really gave this a chance but have been left severely disappointed. My money will be better spent with the other 3D rental service on these threads.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/21673190
> 
> 
> I am going to cancel my subscription. I have had it now for four months and never once have received a big release 3D title even though they are all at the top of my queue. I have been sent every single Imax movie and just last week received Zach's Flying Dream. This was at the very bottom of my list about 11 picks down.
> 
> 
> I really gave this a chance but have been left severely disappointed. My money will be better spent with the other 3D rental service on these threads.



What other service is that?


----------



## 3dnyc

 Www.3d-blurayrental.com


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *3dnyc* /forum/post/21680726
> 
> Www.3d-blurayrental.com



Interesting... if all you want is 2-3 rentals per month at the most, that seems like a good way to go. New release rentals for $8 a pop seems too spendy for me... I'd rather just buy the dang thing, personally.


----------



## tripod39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billbofet* /forum/post/21673190
> 
> 
> I am going to cancel my subscription. I have had it now for four months and never once have received a big release 3D title even though they are all at the top of my queue. I have been sent every single Imax movie and just last week received Zach's Flying Dream. This was at the very bottom of my list about 11 picks down.
> 
> 
> I really gave this a chance but have been left severely disappointed. My money will be better spent with the other 3D rental service on these threads.



Did you go to "versions"and click on 3D before you sent it to your queue?


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xponxe* /forum/post/21461422
> 
> 
> where can i find free 3d streaming to test out my tv. i have been on youtube 3d so far, checked a few sample trailers. any one know of any good sites which stream stuff..
> 
> 
> thanks.


 www.youtube.com/user/DonLandis 


I have quite a few 3D entertainment programs uploaded on my channel. These are not just videos of me opening up a new 3D camcorder but actual entertainment, presentations.


I just uploaded another half hour 3D video: The Jeweled Dragon Acrobats
 


If you have a 3D TV connected to your computer, these YouTube hosted 3D programs can be viewed in SBS with excellent quality. If not even anaglyph can work but often color issues will ruin the story.



Other streaming 3D sites I look at are VuDu and Sony PS3 store's 3D channel. You need a PS3 to get these.


----------



## Billbofet




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripod39* /forum/post/21681669
> 
> 
> Did you go to "versions"and click on 3D before you sent it to your queue?



I did. I even checked this thread to verify which movies are available and confirmed by others. It was just that every single time I was sent choices from the bottom of my list and the top ten or so were ignored.


I really went with BB only to rent 3D, but I'll be fine missing out on Smurfs and Yogi for my daughter. Just sucks that in four months I was unable to get one "popular" release of the 15 or so discs they sent me.


The other service is 6 or 8 per movie, but I still feel it's a better deal. Within the first day of signing up, Final Destination 5 is already on its way.


----------



## RolandL

I have been very happy with BB. It's only $9 a month, I receive titles very fast. Yesterday I dropped off a blu-ray at the post office around 4pm. This morning at 9:30am I received an email from BB that Grand Canyon Adventure: River at Risk has shipped. This will be my second 3D title, The Ultimate Wave Tahiti 3D was the first. So, maybe I do have to wait a while for the 3D titles, but I'm enjoying others will waiting.


----------



## Billbofet

Yeah, you will certainly get the Imax docs fast as if they are normal blu ray movies. I fired through all those within my first two months. It's just getting the actual commercial, blockbuster (Yogi, Smurfs, etc....) releases where I had no luck at all. Didn't get a one in four months.


----------



## whippleman

Wth are you guys doing to even get the Imax 3d movies -_-. I've had all of them in there for awhile and they have all said short wait forever. The only one I got was Dinosaurs Alive 3D. SEND them back already!


----------



## old corps

I've had every 3D bluray they have listed in my queue near the the top of my list for months and continue to add them as they become available. I'm on the "2 @ a time plan".


So far I've received:


Green Lantern


Cave of Forgotten Dreams


Arabia 3D (just yesterday)


Not very good but better than Netflix.......










Ed


----------



## Don Landis

Blockbuster is doing twice as good this month as last month. I got my second disk for February yesterday! It was the Dinosaurs of Patagonia 3D.










Good story but lots of divergence in the close ups as well as geometry distortion. Seems the director didn't understand the IMAX 3D minimum shooting distance for that camera. This is where using an over/under rig pays off but their game, I recognize, was to do an IMAX film, so therefore, they should have shot all scenes within the limit ranges of that camera.


The interesting thing about IMAX and IMAX 3D productions is they are billed as an IMAX icon. Unfortunately using the IMAX technology limits the director to telling the story the way the IMAX dictates. Most movies today, do not bill a movie by the brand of camera being used. IMAX is the exception. The last time in history Hollywood did this was during the early days of Panavision®, Cinemascope®, and Technicolor®


The medium long shots were pretty good as expected for a 65mm IA camera. The extreme long shots were flat 2D. Many of the bright shots were also a bit washed out. The production could have used a good colorist to fix the gamma in some of the scenes.


Bottom line, the story was good, but the 3D quality suffered in many of the scenes while other scenes were excellent.


----------



## cinema13

Apparently it seems both BD and 3D PUSS IN BOOTS has been removed from any availability via BB.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/21695723
> 
> 
> I've had every 3D bluray they have listed in my queue near the the top of my list for months and continue to add them as they become available. I'm on the "2 @ a time plan".
> 
> 
> So far I've received:
> 
> 
> Green Lantern
> 
> 
> Cave of Forgotten Dreams
> 
> 
> Arabia 3D (just yesterday)
> 
> 
> Not very good but better than Netflix.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ed



Whoops! I forgot that I also got Dinasaurs of Patagonia as well.


----------



## DViper2399




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Apparently it seems both BD and 3D PUSS IN BOOTS has been removed from any availability via BB.



Yeah Blockbuster seems to be dropping more & more blu-rays as of late which was the main reason for leaving Netflix mail service in favor of BB in the 1st place,..I am seriously considering dropping this service now too, & in store carries even less blu-ray's then online does


----------



## Droozy

puss in boots is available in bluray not 3d but it is and always has been via blu.


Where do you guys come up with this ****?


----------



## whippleman

Maybe they are getting better I just got Dinosaurs 3D, then Ultimate Wave 3D, and the shipping took only one day for both of them this time. Then again I'd like to know how they decide which movies they get in 3D. Like how they have Green Lantern in 3D but not Hugo and others.


----------



## xhonzi

We got Grand Canyon 3D in the mail 2 weeks ago, but it was cracked. So I asked for a replacement and it still says "shipping soon."


It's possible that was their only copy, I guess.










Also, we recevied "Dinosaurs Alive" but I'm pretty sure it was Giants of Patagonia. I would be able to tell the difference, right?


----------



## old corps

I just returned Ultimate Gs-Zacs Flying Dream 3d. It had been in my queue for at least 6 weeks before I got it though....


Ed


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whippleman* /forum/post/21712333
> 
> 
> Maybe they are getting better I just got Dinosaurs 3D, then Ultimate Wave 3D, and the shipping took only one day for both of them this time. Then again I'd like to know how they decide which movies they get in 3D. Like how they have Green Lantern in 3D but not Hugo and others.



According to the manager at my local Blockbuster store, selection is based on demand and they are not getting a lot of requests for the 3D version of movies. I was told the same thing by a telephone customer service rep...if they get more requests, they will stock more titles.


----------



## brettwf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1* /forum/post/21768486
> 
> 
> According to the manager at my local Blockbuster store, selection is based on demand and they are not getting a lot of requests for the 3D version of movies. I was told the same thing by a telephone customer service rep...if they get more requests, they will stock more titles.



I sent my request in to increase the 3d inventory.


Response: They are aware of the increased demand in 3D movies and hope that I will maintain my membership long enough to start seeing the new 3D titles.


----------



## tripod39

I give up.1 movie in 1 month.Yes,they were all short wait,long wait.I cancelled.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tripod39* /forum/post/21859054
> 
> 
> I give up.1 movie in 1 month.Yes,they were all short wait,long wait.I cancelled.



I always have some older movies in my queue that will be readily available, so there's always something that can be headed my way quickly. Once a disc is in hand, it's easy to swap it for a current release at the local Blockbuster retail store. (assuming you have some nearby, if not, I agree Blockbuster online is not likely to be worth it)


Not as good as having ready access to new releases all the time through the mail, but at least the in-store swaps make it worthwhile.


----------



## kikkoman

Yeah, I've noticed that BB has been reducing the number of bluray's on new releases, which is not cool since I always prefer really good quality video and audio. I have a few 3D titles in my online queue but have never been able to get any in. I have waited for a week before and nothing, so it defeats the purpose of even having these is they only have a few out there. I would rather get a movie that has been out a few weeks online since they ship those out rather quickly vs. getting the new release right away b/c you will have to wait awhile. Then when I return it at my local BB, I try to find the least busy one and they usually have a good selection of new bluray's available. Much more so than others.


I have emailed and asked the clerks and they mention the 3D is similar to the bluray when it first came out and that is why they won't bring out more unless the demand goes way up. It would be nice, but until then, I guess we have to either find some cheap copies or go thru VUDU which is probably the best VOD service with the HD and audio. I would always rather watch from a bluray disc though.


----------



## Don Landis

As soon as my latest disk is here and I can confirm it's return,I'm dropping this. I had hoped that [email protected] would be a good 3D source but it is way too frustrating. Even the exchange at my store would be great but unfortunately, it takes then 2-3 weeks now to send another disk, any old disk that has availability "NOW" listed.


What finally was the last straw here is I got email confirmation I returned my last disk on

March 20. Finally on Monday I got an e-mail they are sent my next disk. I'm still waiting to get that. If they really did send it, it should have been here yesterday.


I think they lie about when they send out the disks and I just can't trust them. I have gotten 2D version of titles and reg DVD version when I requested 3D and when I requested Blu Ray. The service is just plain poor and a waste of money as I had to pay extra to get it. Not "Free" like some have gotten it.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis* /forum/post/21866737
> 
> 
> As soon as my latest disk is here and I can confirm it's return,I'm dropping this. I had hoped that [email protected] would be a good 3D source but it is way too frustrating. Even the exchange at my store would be great but unfortunately, it takes then 2-3 weeks now to send another disk, any old disk that has availability "NOW" listed.
> 
> 
> What finally was the last straw here is I got email confirmation I returned my last disk on
> 
> March 20. Finally on Monday I got an e-mail they are sent my next disk. I'm still waiting to get that. If they really did send it, it should have been here yesterday.
> 
> 
> I think they lie about when they send out the disks and I just can't trust them. I have gotten 2D version of titles and reg DVD version when I requested 3D and when I requested Blu Ray. The service is just plain poor and a waste of money as I had to pay extra to get it. Not "Free" like some have gotten it.



AMEN Don! Out of 28 tiltles in my queue and up to 6 showing as "available" nothing shipped in close to 2 weeks.







I did manage to snag a few 3D titles but it took FOREVER to get them. WAY too much aggravation! Finally pulled the plug today and went crawling back to NF. No 3D but MUCH better service.


See ya @ Sat Guys, lol.


Ed


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis* /forum/post/21866737
> 
> 
> As soon as my latest disk is here and I can confirm it's return,I'm dropping this. I had hoped that [email protected] would be a good 3D source but it is way too frustrating.



I received my first disc today. Only 1 day wait, but Jeez:











However, when you said, "I'm dropping this", I'm assuming you have [email protected] via Dishnetwork? Long story short, when they first made the transition, I noticed I had [email protected] on my account and when I couldn't sync BB with my Dish account, I went ahead and removed BB from my programming. I never asked for it in the first place, they just added it to my account. That was a few months ago and I didn't realize until last week that Dish Platinum was rolled into the [email protected] package. I always wondered what happened to 1/2 of my HD channels! Anyhow, I was looking forward to watching The Hunter (on right now and again at 7:15p) on HDNet Movies but I noticed I didn't have this channel anymore, so I had to add [email protected] to my programming in order to get the Dish Platinum channels. Not bad since it's still $10 a month, but now I get blu-ray discs as well from BB. I'm not sure why I couldn't sync the two accounts previously, but this time it worked without issue. So just remember, if you cancel [email protected], you'll sacrifice all your Platinum channels as well. http://www.satellitesolutions.com/di...d-platinum.asp


----------



## bontrager

It seems that every new blu-ray title that becomes available is either short wait or long wait from Blockbuster. Getting tired of it.


One example; I ordered Bridesmaids a short while after it became available at BB. It had "long wait" associated with it. I was able to get it at Red Box without a problem however, the rental cost $1.49.00 + tax. It took about 4 months to finally get it from BB.


However, I do think that that both BB and NetFlix is limited to the amount that they can purchase per title. This is done not to destroy the retail business.


----------



## Ophion75

I cancelled blockbuster because the SUCK. I had 2 3D movies, number 1 and 2 in my que that were "available" but instead they sent normal blu rays that were 5 and 6 on my list. I called and BB said just because they say available doesn't mean they are available to me? WTF? F*** you BB. No wonder why your company sucks ass


----------



## xhonzi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/21874776
> 
> 
> It seems that every new blu-ray title that becomes available is either short wait or long wait from Blockbuster. Getting tired of it.
> 
> 
> One example; I ordered Bridesmaids a short while after it became available at BB. It had "long wait" associated with it. I was able to get it at Red Box without a problem however, the rental cost $1.49.00 + tax. It took about 4 months to finally get it from BB.
> 
> 
> However, I do think that that both BB and NetFlix is limited to the amount that they can purchase per title. This is done not to destroy the retail business.



They limit the number of discs they get for new releases because they don't want to have a bunch of worthless copies after the initial spike in interest is over.


----------



## blee0120




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xhonzi* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> They limit the number of discs they get for new releases because they don't want to have a bunch of worthless copies after the initial spike in interest is over.



I'm getting a little irritated with blockbuster. I switched from netflix because it offered blu rays, 3D blu rays, and video games. I got 3 at a time for $20. I cancelled my netflix immediately. However, I have to wait 10 days to get anything new. Even tho I get 3 at a time, I probably get 4 movies in a month. It sucks, I'm ready to cancel.


----------



## whippleman

I'll give it a go again they sent me a code for another free month so. ~.~

Wow just now the sorry suckers sent me another email for a free month for 2 discs but since I just used the other one I can't upgrade to that one. I wonder if it will still work in a month lol.


----------



## Don Landis

I cancelled on Monday after the confirmed the receipt of my last mailed disk. I did get a few 3D titles but some that were supposed to be 3D were really sent as 2D. I never did cancel Netflix so BB @ Home was just a test run that failed for me.


----------



## whippleman

They must be getting desperate because I have now received three more emails in two days after I already came back for a free month. Its only good for old movies though since I added 5-6 new movies and 4 of them were long wait and the other 2 are short wait, along with all the 3D movies in my queue.


----------



## tripod39

BB just closed their last store in my county,30 x 40 mi.Maybe a total shutdown forthcoming.NE Pa.


----------



## derek

During my one month free trial I was able to get Grand Canyon: River at Risk, Dinosaurs Alive and Arabia all in the 3D format. Make sure you select the 3D version (hit versions available for each title.) Wait times were usually a few days. That said I've cancelled but will probably re-enroll if I get another offer and/or Blockbuster 3D selection improves. Right now my Netflix account is also on hold. If they continue to not offer 3D blu-rays I'm cancelling Netflix. RedBox will probably become my single rental outlet for the near future.


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *derek* /forum/post/21897576
> 
> 
> During my one month free trial I was able to get Grand Canyon: River at Risk, Dinosaurs Alive and Arabia all in the 3D format. Make sure you select the 3D version (hit versions available for each title.) Wait times were usually a few days. That said I've cancelled but will probably re-enroll if I get another offer and/or Blockbuster 3D selection improves. Right now my Netflix account is also on hold. If they continue to not offer 3D blu-rays I'm cancelling Netflix. RedBox will probably become my single rental outlet for the near future.



There's always www.3d-blurayrental.com but they're expensive.


I have yet to have a single 3D BR delivered from BB, despite having them all at the top of my queue for months now. I've had other things in my queue sent, but I'm seriously considering canceling as well. Haven't decided for sure... in-store swaps are still very convenient for me, with two reasonably-close stores (although not as close as before as a closer one closed down







) and it's a great way to get the new releases, but I'm starting to wonder if I can simply _rent_ the new releases I actually want regularly, without bothering with the continuous account delivering movies that I'm only vaguely interested in from much lower on my queue. One or two new releases, plus one or two RedBox rentals (which I sometimes have to do anyway to get the new releases that are always already taken at the BB stores), and I'd be spending less per month, and no "penalty" if I get lazy about keeping up the viewing pace.


----------



## edtorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kalani* /forum/post/21898918
> 
> 
> There's always www.3d-blurayrental.com but they're expensive.



I have this and Netflix for now but I'm thinking of cancelling my Netflix and just switch to Redbox and then just rent 3D from the site you mentioned. I have no experience with Redbox, how are they when it comes to independent, classic, foreign, documentary, anime and other non-new release movies? I know Redbox has new release movies but how are they when it comes to stock? Do you they have enough titles?


----------



## Kalani




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21899146
> 
> 
> I have this and Netflix for now but I'm thinking of cancelling my Netflix and just switch to Redbox and then just rent 3D from the site you mentioned. I have no experience with Redbox, how are they when it comes to independent, classic, foreign, documentary, anime and other non-new release movies? I know Redbox has new release movies but how are they when it comes to stock? Do you they have enough titles?



Redbox is lousy at that, IMO.


But old titles like that are only $1 to rent at BlockBuster, usually, so no big loss, for me. If you have no nearby BBs, that would be less effective for you.


----------



## whippleman

wow I figured I would re watch Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood in blu ray. Wth is one of the seasons have a very long wait for... Do they only have 1 copy of a lot of their titles or something? And someones been hogging the 3D's for awhile now send them back already people







lol.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *edtorious* /forum/post/21899146
> 
> 
> I have this and Netflix for now but I'm thinking of cancelling my Netflix and just switch to Redbox and then just rent 3D from the site you mentioned. I have no experience with Redbox, how are they when it comes to independent, classic, foreign, documentary, anime and other non-new release movies? I know Redbox has new release movies but how are they when it comes to stock? Do you they have enough titles?



Redbox only has the big studio titles. So if you want to see JACK AND JILL, WAR HORSE, or IRON LADY, Redbox is fine. But anything else (_especially_ when it comes to BD) and Redbox is useless.


----------



## RalphArch

I received what I thought was my first 3D from BB but the disk would only play back in 2D even though the menu choice was there for 3D and it could be selected.


Any one else getting 2D only 3D labeled blu-rays?


----------



## RolandL

I only received a few of the Imax 3-D titles from Blockbuster. Most of the Imax films are free on Comcast so I'm not missing much. Recently signed up for HBO to watch Game of Thrones and they have free on demand 3-D titles like Green Latern, Rio, Narnia, Legend of the Guardians, Yogi Bear, Gulliver's Travels and How to Train Your Dragon. Not as good as Blu-ray 3D but, for free it's fine. Also, I'm now renting PS3 games like Uncharted 3 for only $5 a month.


----------



## whippleman

I was semi interested in watching the Imax:Mummies 3D movie but now it says unavailable? Does this happen when they stop renting a certain movie or when some genius breaks the disc or something?


----------



## Anthony1

Does anybody know if " Sea Rex: Journey to a Prehistoric World 3D " is actually a 3D Blu Ray ? When I click on versions, it says [3D,2D] something like that.


also anybody actually watched a true 3D movie from Blockbuster? Which one? I just recently tried the Smurfs 3D. It was "ok".


----------



## brettwf

Niceville, FL BB is closing. As of 2 May, they had two copies of My Bloody Valentine 3D for $3.99. There was also several copies of Resistance 3 for the PS3 that, I think, were 3D-compatible.


----------



## brettwf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony1* /forum/post/21969767
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if " Sea Rex: Journey to a Prehistoric World 3D " is actually a 3D Blu Ray ? When I click on versions, it says [3D,2D] something like that.
> 
> 
> also anybody actually watched a true 3D movie from Blockbuster? Which one? I just recently tried the Smurfs 3D. It was "ok".



Jump back to post #104 on pg 4 for list of 3d movies. I've watched Green Lantern and HPDHII in 3D.


----------



## DTGallagher

I can't believe they sent me an anaglyph DVD of "Ice Age: Dawn of the

Dinosaurs". I thought sure I ordered the Blu-Ray 3D version (which they don't appear to have now). Was I hallucinating when I originally ordered this?


(This mistake after receiving a non-3D version of "Dolphin Tale 3D" - and probably a slim-to-none chance of ever getting a 3D replacement...)


----------



## Don Landis

I gave BB mail order DVD's a fair chance but the service was just awful! I can't recall doing business with anyone with worst service in my whole life. In my opinion, they are a borderline fraud. I cancelled the [email protected] on my DishNetwork account. The BB store on the other hand is fantastic. Hard to believe these are the same division of the company.


----------

